# fruit salid



## pike (Feb 19, 2010)

everything you like can go into this.

cubed and or sliced
cantloupe,huneydew,watermelon,peaches,nectarins,gr  apes,stawberries,mandarin oranges, kiwifruit,bananas,blueberries,red and black rasberries. mix all or just the stuff your family likes in a mixing bowl.
add 1 12 oz can of thawed frozen lemonade concentrate.
1 package 3.4oz instant vanilla pudding mix
mix together and chill 45 min








then i like to add some cool whip and blend in


----------

